# ATV Magazines?



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a new ATV in the months to come. I have been researching around the internet but would also like to get a magazine to do some reading. What ATV magazines do you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Northerner said:


> I am looking at purchasing a new ATV in the months to come. I have been researching around the internet but would also like to get a magazine to do some reading. What ATV magazines do you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks



There are tons of them out there. Depends if your looking for a sport quad or a utility 4X4 quad........

There are several that deal mostly with the 4X4 utilities. Just go to any book store as most carry them all......

I recommend a Yamaha manual you'd get with your new quad.......:evilsmile but thats just me......:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

QUAD and Dirt Wheels always have a good mix of articles and comparisons on both sport quads and utility quads. I think both currently have their 09 buyers guides on the rack right now. There are a couple more as well but cannot remember the names off hand. ATV Magazine I think??? SxS Illustrated is a Side by Side specific magazine but depending on your need, maybe a Side by Side is a legitimate option? 

Anyway a bunch of quad owners here.........ask away!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

quad, atv illustrated, atv magazine, all listed,


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks guys! I am looking for a utility quad so I will look and see what I can drum up at the book store...I haven't been in a bookstore in awhile.. :lol:


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

QUAD magazine is the best I've found. It has some good articles on different areas to ride in the US and a decent amount of Utility articles most issues.Wich is what I like to read about.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Im not trying to be a smart ass here and understand one thing when I tell you what im about to tell you. I've been involved in 3-4 wheeling since 1983 and USE to read many of these magazines..Im going to tell you to NOT base your purchase of an ATV based on what some journalist tells you in ANY of those mags.

WHY?

Simple, these magazines all have sponsors. Many of them are sponsored by one of the major manufactures of ATVs. If a specific magazine is sponsored by one of the major manufactires of ATVs, you will NOT get an honest evaluation of that ATV---PERIOD!AND, many of the guys who give you the shoot-out in these magazines, LACK any amount of CREDABLE riding time.

I remember one shoot-out by DumbWheels that was done by a school teacher who had little/no time on an ATV. 

Your BEST bet is to go to ATVOFFROAD,NET and ask your questions in there..We have guys from ALL over the State of Michigan on ALL types of ATVs..You'll get an honest reveiw from honest folks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Im not trying to be a smart ass here and understand one thing when I tell you what im about to tell you. I've been involved in 3-4 wheeling since 1983 and USE to read many of these magazines..Im going to tell you to NOT base your purchase of an ATV based on what some journalist tells you in ANY of those mags.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> ...


\
There's a lot of truth to that. Use the mags to see what out there, compare specs etc. Take their tests with a grain of salt. Go to manufacturer websites to get specs etc as well.....and take their claims with a grain of salt since, their specs will be the "best" in their opinions. 

Talk to those of us that own them and use them for everything from fun to work and inbetween. Go to some dealers, test ride them if you can....some dealers allow this, some don't. Keep an eye out for demo days when the manufacturer reps will be on hand....usually you can ride models then as well.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

The fact that none of the previous posts/posters tried to sell you on a brand of machine speaks volumes...Great advice! 

Good Luck! They are all great machines, whatever you choose, you will enjoy!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Good tips thanks guys.


----------

